# Moggie Jan. 7th sign up thread.



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey everyone. With winter just starting to creep in, we're need to get our first OGF "get together" sign up list going. Details will be posted in about a week, but there will be no surprises. It will be kept affordable as usual, ($5) with great fun to be had by all !

Start time this year will be moved up to 9 a.m. to accomadate longer fishing time, but still giving our out of towners time to get here. We'll also have a breakfast meeting place, right up the road from sign in, for those who would like a hot breakfast before the festivities begin. I'll have specific details posted within a week.

So lets get this thread filled boys ! Lets hit 100 this year ! 

Lovin


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

im in .............


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I can fit three in my boat.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm in. I haven't put the boat away for winter yet.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

You know good and well mark me down grandson should be there also. Come on cold weather. I was at Mark's today getting a few more items. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Count me in for one to help set-up and assist where needed. Dont know if I'll fish or not.... ( And besides, I can't tread water too long)!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Are gas augers aloud there? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Gas augers on Mogadore ? Originally I always though no, due to a no gas motors permitted lake, but I'll ask one of our ODNR guys on here to give an awnser on that one.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

SHOW US THE ICE
will be there


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

bring on the ice! Pops and I should be there!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm a maybe - muzzleloader or fishing, guess I'll see what the weather holds.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*No gasoline motors (including augers) are permitted on any of city of akron's reservoirs: Mogadore, Ladue & East Branch.*


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

sounds good count me in and maybe a friend!!!!!!!! come on Alberta clipper.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

If we have ice I will be there. Good Lord willing and the lake freezes.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll be there for sure!!! If anyone wants, i have an extra seat in my boat.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

If there is ice, count me in.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

How will it work if we don't get our wish for safe ice? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Quackpot, things would just get pushed back a week or two. Keep the faith brother, we're all dying this slow death with ya . 

Lovin


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

I will be there if we get some ice. Not looking good for the jan 7th.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Question? What is name of the body of water we will be fishing? And is there a map of the lake available


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Bischoff66 said:


> Question? What is name of the body of water we will be fishing? And is there a map of the lake available


Mogadore Reservoir

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=EtMUU/mgyS4=&tabid=22884


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*BYOB

Bring Your Own Boat!*


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Steelhead Fever said:


> Mogadore Reservoir
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=EtMUU/mgyS4=&tabid=22884


Thank you. I have never fished down there and didn't want to go into this totally blind.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Bischoff66 said:


> Thank you. I have never fished down there and didn't want to go into this totally blind.


anytime, pretty simple lake, simple tournament too


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Pencil me in


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Im in for two! i know its postponed but i wanna maake sure im on the list!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Got ya Sam !


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

I 'm in ..


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

potentially I'm in given the work schedule,will be fishing with the four youngsters so how does that work out?Should I enter all of them?Anyway hope to see ya all out there.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Got all of you ! Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Please note everyone, the Mogadore outing has been rescheuled to Jan. 21st.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I couldn't make the one for the 7th, but you can count me in for the 21st. Should have 2 people, but will let you know if i got a open seat. Looking forward to meeting you all crazies(i say that in a good way)


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

We have tried this a few timed get 400 responses of people "going" and usually 2 or 3 guys show.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

If 2 or 3 = almost 100 like we had last year then.......ummmmm....okay ?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i,m in for the 21st, it better start making ice soon it,s so close then it warms up and gets windy,,uggg, hope everyone had a good holiday...


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

i will be there... come on good ice.....


----------

